# ‫#‏ملخص_nfpa13_الاسس_النظرية_والخبرة_العملية‬



## asd_zxc (18 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
:​‫#‏ملخص_NFPA13_الاسس_النظرية_والخبرة_العملية‬
:
هتناول الموضوع كشخص مبتدأ , لانى لسه جديد فى تصميم انظمة الحريق 
:
انا بدأت الموضوع بتقسيمة لانظمة الاطفاء موجوده فى المرفقات
:
النقاط اللى هنشتغل عليها كالاتى :
1- Water Sprinkler System Type 
وبما ان النظام الاشهر والاكثر استخداما هو Wet Pipe Systems هنبدأ نتعرف علئه من خلال النقاط الاتيه 
2-Wet Pipe System Components and Requirements
3-Wet Pipe System Installation Requirements
4- Storage Requirements(Wet Pipe System
5-Underground Piping
6-Classification of Occupancies and Commodities
7-Design Approaches
8-Plans and Calculations
9-Systems Acceptance
10-System Inspection, Testing
دا هيكون الجزء الاول , ان شاء الله لما يخلص هنكون انجزنا جزء كبير من الكود , باقى انظمة Water Sprinkler System Type هنتكلم عليها بعد الانتهاء من الجزء ده
:
محتاج من الناس الخبرة توجيهى واضافة الخبرة العملية على الموضوع , لانه فى بعض الحالات ينص الكود على معلومة ولكن فى الواقع يكون صعب تطبيق ما ينص عليه الكود 

:
يمكن متابعة الموضع ايضا على الرابط :
​https://www.facebook.com/groups/Arab.mep/​


----------



## asd_zxc (18 مايو 2014)

#الناس_الخبرة
:
مدى صحة هذه التقسيمة


----------



## Nile Man (18 مايو 2014)

انطلق على بركة الله و عونه


----------



## nofal (18 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asd_zxc (18 مايو 2014)

#ملخص_NFPA13_الاسس_النظرية_والخبرة_العملية
:

تنقسم انظمة الاطفاء بواسطة الرشاشات التلقائية الى :
3.4* Sprinkler System Type Definitions :
- Wet Pipe Sprinkler System
- Dry Pipe Sprinkler System
- Antifreeze Sprinkler System
- Pre-Action Sprinkler System
- Deluge Sprinkler System
:
وزى ما اتفقنا هنبدأ فى التعرف على النظام الاشهر وهو:


3.4.10* Wet Pipe Sprinkler System:
Wet systems are the most common and reliable types of sprinkler systems. This is because no equipment other than the sprinkler heads are required to operate.
A sprinkler system employing automatic sprinklers attached to a piping system containing water and connected to a water supply so that water discharges immediately from sprinklers opened by heat from a fire.
نظام الرشاشات الرطب : يتكون من رشاشات اوتوماتيكية موصلة بشبكة مواسير مملوءة بالماء القادم من مصادر الامداد , حيث يتدفق الماء مباشرة من الرشاشات بعد فتحها بسبب حرارة الحريق يستخدم هذا النظام فى الاماكن التى تكون فيها درجة الحرارة طبيعية لا هى شديدة الحرارة ولا هى شديدة البروده (درجة حرارة الماء داخل الشبكة من 4-70 درجة مئوية) وضغط لا يتعدى 12.1 بار


** Wet Pipe Sprinkler System Components & Requirements:


3.5* System Component Definitions 


3.5.3 Arm-Over : A horizontal pipe that extends from the branch line to a single sprinkler or a sprinkler above and below a ceiling.


3.5.4 Branch Lines : The pipes supplying sprinklers, either directly or through sprigs, drops, return bends, or arm-overs.


3.5.5 Cross Mains: The pipes supplying the branch lines, either directly or through risers.


3.5.6 Feed Mains: The pipes supplying cross mains, either directly or through risers.


3.5.8 Riser Nipple: Vertical piece of pipe between the main and branch line.


3.5.9 Risers : The vertical supply pipes in a sprinkler system.


3.5.12 System Riser : The above ground horizontal or vertical pipe between the water supply and the mains (cross or feed) that contains a control valve (either directly or within its supply pipe) and a water-flow alarm device.


3.5.10 Sprig : A pipe that rises vertically and supplies a single sprinkler.


انا هبدأ فى الشرح وكأنى مهندس مبتدئ فى المجال واول يوم ليا فى الموقع فبتعرف على نظام الحريق الموجود فى المبنى ,
هبدأ بالمحابس الموجودة على الشبكة , 
System Riser هنبدا بالمحابس الموجوده على الصاعد 


Valves of wet pipe system:المحابس والوصلات
8.16.1.1.1.1 Each sprinkler system shall be provided with a listed indicating valve in an accessible location, so located as to control all automatic sources of water supply.
* Valves of system riser
1- Alarm check valve
2- OS&Y Gate Valve


■ Alarm check valve: محبس عدم رجوع مزود بجهاز انذار :يتم تركيبه على صاعد الحريق لغرض 1-عمل انذار ميكانيكى فى حالة سريان المياة فى الشبكة مع العلم انه يوجد انذار كهربائى لكن يتم الاستعانه ايضا بالانذار الميكانيكى لتفادى الانذارات الكهربائية الخاطئة بسبب احتمال وجود فقاعات هوائية فى الشبكة 2- يمنع حدوث ظاهرة السريان العكسى للمياة داخل الشبة الى تانك الحريق الارضى او الى شبكة الحريق العمومية بالتالى يحافظ على الشبكة مضغوطة 3- حماية الشبكة من ظاهرة المطرقة المائية بسبب التشغيل والايقاف المفاجئ للمضخة بالتالى حماية الشبكة من الانفجار .


6.9.2.1 Wet Pipe Systems. The alarm apparatus for a wet pipe system shall consist of a listed alarm check valve or other listed waterflow-detecting alarm device with the necessary attachments required to give an alarm. 


8.16.1.1.3.1 Where there is more than one source of water supply, a check valve shall be installed in each connection.


8.16.1.1.3.2 A listed backflow prevention device shall be considered a check valve, and an additional check valve shall not be required. 


7.1.1.2 Pressure gauges shall be installed above and below each alarm check valve or system riser check valve where such devices are present.


■ OS&Y Control Valve with (tamper)supervisory switch محبس تحكم بوابى : يركب بشكل عام لغرض الصيانة وايضا التحكم فى فتح وغلق المياة للشبكة , ويفضل تركيبة على كل فراغ كما فى المبانى التجارية"المولات" 


21.28.2.1 Each sprinkler and standpipe system shall be equipped with an outside screw and yoke (OS&Y) gate valve or other approved shutoff valve


----------



## asd_zxc (19 مايو 2014)

* Valves of system riser​


----------



## Nile Man (19 مايو 2014)

الله ينور يا هندسة 
to be continue


----------



## asd_zxc (20 مايو 2014)

*بعد التعرف على محابس التحكم الموجوده على الصاعد هيقابلنا مجموعة محابس موجودة على كل دور او موجوده على الزونه " الدور الواحد قد يحتوى على اكتر من زونه"
***Zone/ Floor control valves*:
مجموعة المحابس وتتكون من 
_1- OS&Y Gate Valve with supervisory switch_
_2-Alarm Check valve _
_3-Water-flow switch_
_4-Test & Drain Valve_
_5-Pressure Gauge _ _■__OS&Y Control Valve with (tamper)supervisory switch_ محبس تحكم بوابى وهنا يزود بمفتاح مراقبة موصل بنظام انذار الحريق لرصد الاعمال التخريبية فى الشبكة بحيث يكون المحبس فى الوضع العادى مفتوح دائما, 
_._
_■ Alarm Check valve_: محبس عدم رجوع ويفضل تركيبه لحماية الشبكة وإبقاء الزونة مضغوطة وتحديد الدور الذى حدث به الحريق واعطاء انذار به , ويفضل تركيبه فى الانظمة المزدوجة التى تحتوى على كبائن ورشاشات ,الا انه يمكن الاكتفاء بالمحبس الموجود على الصاعد. 
*A.8.17.1.6* _Check valves_ _can be required to prevent false water-flow signals on floors where sprinklers have not activated_ for example, floor systems interconnected to two supply risers._
*A.8.17.2.4* _The check valve should be located to maximize accessibility and minimize freezing potential ,It is recommended that the check valve be located to reduce the length of non-pressurized pipe in the fire department connection supply line._
*6.2.5.1(NFPA-14) *_Each connection from a standpipe that is part of a combined system to a sprinkler system shall have an individual control valve and check valve of the same size as the connection._

_■ Water-flow switch_ مفتاح سريان المياة يركب لغرض استشعار سريان المياة داخل شبكة المواسير نتيجة فتح الرشاشات بسبب حرارة الحريق , ويجب ضبطة بحيث يعطى انذار خلال مدة لا تزيد عن 5 دقائق من بدء تدفق المياة من الرشاشات ويستمر حتى توقف سريان المياة . 
_-The flow switch detects whether there is any flow in the pipe and opens or closes an electrical contact _
*3.5.13* _Water-flow Alarm Device,. An attachment to the sprinkler system that detects a predetermined water flow and is connected to a fire alarm system to initiate an alarm condition or is used to mechanically or electrically initiate a fire pump or local audible or visual alarm._
*6.9.1* _General. Water-flow alarm devices shall be listed for the service and so constructed and installed that any flow of water from a sprinkler system equal to or greater than that from a single automatic sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed on the system will result in an audible alarm on the premises within 5 minutes after such flow begins and until such flow stops._
*6.9.2.1* _Wet Pipe Systems. The alarm apparatus for a wet pipe system shall consist of a listed alarm check valve or other listed water-flow-detecting alarm device with the necessary attachments required to give an alarm._
*8.17.1.1* _A local water-flow alarm shall be provided on every sprinkler system having more than 20 sprinklers._

_■ Test & Drain Valve _محبس الصرف والاختبار : والغرض منه 1- غسيل الشبكة 2- اختبار الشبكة وايضا الرشاش 
*7.8.4.1* _Each system of outside sprinklers shall have a separate drain valve installed on the system side of each control valve, except where an open sprinkler, top-fed system is arranged to facilitate drainage._
*8.17.4.2.1*_ An __alarm test connection_ _not less than 1 in. (25 mm) in diameter, terminating in a smooth bore corrosion resistant orifice, giving a flow equal to or less than one sprinkler of a type having the smallest orifice installed on the particular system, shall be provided to test each water flow alarm device for each system._
*8.17.4.2.3*_ The discharge shall be to the outside, to a drain connection capable of accepting full flow under system pressure, or to another location where water damage will not result.
__■ Pressure Gauge _ عداد الضغط : لقياس ضغط المياة داخل الشبكة 
*8.17.3.1*_ A __pressure gauge_ _with a connection not smaller than 1⁄4 in. (6 mm) shall be installed at the system main drain, at each main drain associated with a floor control valve, and on the inlet and outlet side of each pressure-reducing valve. _


----------



## Nile Man (20 مايو 2014)

ولا اروع من كدهه
متابعين


----------



## wael nesim (20 مايو 2014)

هااااااايل جدا يا بشمهندس, استمر


----------



## asd_zxc (21 مايو 2014)

اليكم بعض المواقع الهامة المعنية بتصميم او تنفيذ انظمة اطفاء الحرائق , ايضا تحتوى على كتالوجات لجميع المواد و الاكسسوارات المستخدمة فى انظمة اطفاء الحرائق
:
http://www.pottersignal.com



http://www.firesystems.net/installation/sprinkler-systems.htm

Norm Teknik, Fire Protection Systems
sprinkler

*Wet Systems with Alarm Check Valves*

Wet Pipe Sprinkler Presentation

:
Floor(zone) control valves 

Sprinkler & Test Equipment - Floor Control and Test Module - Guardian Fire Equipment, Inc.

http://www.rapidrop.com/pages/default.aspxproductID=130885&mode=productDetails

Valves - LIFECO

Products | Viking - Fire Sprinklers, Valves, and Systems

NNI Inc, Valves

Product Line

:


----------



## Nile Man (21 مايو 2014)

تمام التمام


----------



## asd_zxc (22 مايو 2014)

بعد التعرف على مجموعة محابس التحكم فى كل زون , 
:
نتطرق للحديث عن "محبس تنفيس الهواء :
:

_Release valve or Air vent valve_ محبس تنفيس الهواء: يستخدم لتفريغ الهواء من داخل الشبكة خلال التعبئة الاولى لها , حيث يوضع فى اعلى نقطة وبالتالى يمكن التحكم فى ضغط الماء داخل الشبكة ثابتا , وايضا لمنع حدوث تأكل داخل الشبكة بسبب وجود الهواء بداخلها , ويوضع فى مكان يسهل الوصول اليه 
A.8.16.4.2.2 A manual or automatic air venting valve can be a reasonable approach on wet pipe sprinkler systems to reduce corrosion activity. The purpose of the air venting valve is to exhaust as much trapped air as possible from a single location every time the system is filled. The objective of venting is to reduce the amount of oxygen trapped in the system that will fuel corrosion and microbial activity. It is neither the intent nor practical to exhaust all trapped air from a single location on a wet pipe sprinkler system; however, more than one vent can be used on a system at the designer’s discretion. Interconnection of branch line piping for venting purposes is not necessary. An inspector’s test valve can serve this purpose
The air venting valve should be located where it will be most effective. System piping layout will guide the designer in choosing an effective location for venting. In order to effectively accomplish venting, it is necessary to choose a location where the greatest volume of trapped air is vented during the first fill and each subsequent drain and fill event. The vent connection to the system should be located off the top of horizontal piping at a high point in the system; however, the vent connection can also be effectively located off the side of a riser or rise nipple at a high point in the system
Manual air venting valves should be readily accessible. The manual air venting valve should be located at an accessible point and preferably not over 7 ft (2 m) above the floor. Automatic air valves are not required to comply with the accessibility
requirement of manual air venting valves; however, it is recommended the designer locate automatic air vents over areas without ceilings, above a lay-in ceiling, or above an access panel
Each wet pipe sprinkler system should be vented every time the system is filled


:
http://www.valmatic.com/airrelease.html​


----------



## asd_zxc (9 يونيو 2014)

*Aboveground Pipe , Tube and it**’**s Fittings.*
شبكة مواسير الحريق المكشوفة : فى شبكات مواسير الحريق المكشوفة قد نستخد مواسير غير معدنية (اما حديدية _FERROUS _ _ او_ نحاسية _COPPER & BRASS ) وايضا يمكن استخدام مواسير غير معدنية NONMETALLIC , _ويعتبر استخدام المواسير الحديدة من الصلب الكربونى الاسود الغير ملحوم ويفضل ان يكون جدول40 _SEAMLESS BLACK_ _STEEL PIPES SCH. 40_ وذلك طبقا ل ASTM A53 وهو النوع المفضل والاشهر فى نظر لتحمله درجات الحرارة العالية والضغوط العالية, طول العمر الافتراضى , وايضا لرخص سعره , اما المواسير النحاسية فتتميز بقدرتها على مقاومة التأكل وقد تستخدم فى ظروف وعوامل جوية غير طبيعية , والمواسير الغير معدنية فايضا تمتاز بقدرتها على عدم التاكل وفى حالة استخدام مياة البحر _SEAWATER فى شبكات الحريق تكون المواسير المعدنية هى الاختيار الافضل واشهر انواعها CPVC & GRP & HDPE , _وتكون اقطار شبكة المواسير المكشوفة ما بين 1 بوصة حتى 6 بوصة . ويتم الربط بينها باستخدام عن طريق_ Fittings_ (كيعان , مساليب , مشتركات , وصلات) , ويكون الربط بطريقة القلاووظ حتى اقطار 2 بوصة فما اقل , بينما يتم ربط المواسير ذات الاقطار 2.5 فما اكبر عن طريق اللحام او _Roll_-_Grooved_.
:
*6.3.2**_ Steel Pipe—Welded or Roll-Grooved. When steel pipe_ _referenced in Table 6.3.1.1 is used and joined by welding or by roll-grooved pipe and fittings , the minimum nominal wall thickness for_ _pressures up to 300 psi (20.7 bar) shall be in accordance with_ _Schedule 10 for pipe sizes up to 5 in. (125 mm), 0.134 in. (3.40 mm) for 6 in. (150 mm) pipe, 0.188 in. (4.78 mm) for_ _8 in. and 10 in. (200 mm and 250 mm) pipe, and 0.330 in._ _(8.38 mm) for 12 in. (300 mm) pipe._

*6.3.3*_ Steel Pipe — Threaded. When steel pipe referenced in_ _Table 6.3.1.1 is joined by threaded fittings or_ _by fittings used with pipe having cut grooves, the minimum wall_ _thickness shall be in accordance with Schedule 30 pipe [in sizes_ _8 in. (200mm)and larger] or Schedule 40 pipe [in sizes less than_ _8 in. (200 mm)] for pressures up to 300 psi (20.7 bar)._

*6.4.5.1*_ Screwed unions shall not be used on pipe larger than_ _2 in. (50 mm). 
:
_Dniepropetrovsk Tube Works, PJSC (Ukraine) / Catalogue of products Ukrayinska girnycho-metalurgiyna kompaniya (Ukraine)
:
Product
:
Black steel pipe, Black iron pipe-- HUNAN SHINESTAR STEEL GROUP Co.,LTD.
:
http://www.nace-jubail.org/meetings/imiantit.pdf
:
http://www.psig.sg/Don/B31.3 Process Piping Course - 15 Nonmetallic Piping.pdf
:
http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/publications/fa-150.pdf
:


----------



## asd_zxc (9 يونيو 2014)

_ Fittings_ (كيعان , مساليب , مشتركات , وصلات)
:
فقد ذكرنا سابقا انه يتم الربط بواحده من هذه الطرق , اما القلاووظ حتى اقطار 2 بوصة فما اقل , بينما يتم ربط المواسير ذات الاقطار 2.5 فما اكبر عن طريق اللحام او _Roll_-_Grooved_.
وقد تكون الفتنج مصنوعة من نفس المواد المصنوع منها المواسير او تكون من الحديد الزهر(رمادى او مرن ,, 
او غيرها من المواد المشار اليها فى الجدول المرفق 
:
http://www.anvilintl.com/SharedContent/Pdf/Literature_Catalog/Pipe_Fittings.pdf
:
http://www.goisoman.com/catalogue/ttu_catalogue.pdf
:
http://www.jainsonsindustries.com/firefighting.pdf
:
http://igs.nigc.ir/STANDS/BOOK/HB-PIPING.PDF
:
http://pipe-valve-fitting.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/PipeFittersHB_Apr12.pdf
:
http://pipingdesign.com/piping_joints_handbook.pdf
:
http://www.vinidex.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/VIN014_PVC_Technical_Manual.pdf
:
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/MECH/My%20Documents/Downloads/katalog-fire-protection-systems-g-105.pdf
:


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

تمام التمام يا هندسة


----------



## asd_zxc (11 يونيو 2014)

تصحيح:​
والمواسير الغير معدنية فايضا تمتاز بقدرتها على عدم التاكل وفى حالة استخدام مياة البحر ​_seawater فى شبكات الحريق تكون المواسير الغير معدنية هى الاختيار الافضل واشهر انواعها cpvc & grp & hdpe ,_


----------

